# Better N' Ben's 701FS



## four (Dec 9, 2014)

I recently came upon a 1979 (test year) Better N' Ben's woodstove. After scraping the paint off the name plate I was able to find the model as a 701FS. Any information, recommendations, observations, manuals, etc, about the stove would be appreciated.

I found it odd that the output was 7" OD and 6 5/8ths" ID, I thought ID was supposed to be near universal... but I have no idea what I am talking about...

Thank you.


----------



## Bret Chase (Dec 10, 2014)

I have that stove!  it is capable of a MASSIVE amount of heat when properly fired.

I have to replace the door seas every year.

even at full tilit... the bricks of my hearth aren't even warm to the touch.

you can get a 7"-6" stove pipe adapter fairly easily

mine no longer has the rear and top heat shields... I made a new one for mine out of 1/8" aluminum sheet.

does the job, but I find myself wanting a modern stove's efficiency.

It would be great in a garage.


----------

